
"Comment order: The development and the drama..." - ereldon
http://blogs.usatoday.com/community/2007/03/rejoicing_follo.html
======
pg
Shows how far behind these guys are. There _are_ other ways of ordering
comments.

------
staunch
I can almost taste the mediocrity.

